# Spammer Accounts??



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Just curious, why in the last few days there seems to be 5 or so new members 
with username of "phentermine" or some variation? Are these some type of a spam account?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

yikes! we need a forum K-9 , we could call him Brutus or something vicious to sick on intruders....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, 
I noticed "cheap phentermine", and reported it to one of the moderators. He was fixing to post something in the "for sale" area, or contemplating such, as that's where I first noticed him/her. This is OTC med used to make meth with!








Darlene


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Phentermine is one half of the infamous "Phen-Fin" drug cocktail that was used a few years back to induce weight loss.

Reverie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Yeah,
> I noticed "cheap phentermine", and reported it to one of the moderators. He was fixing to post something in the "for sale" area, or contemplating such, as that's where I first noticed him/her. This is OTC med used to make meth with!
> 
> 
> ...


we'll have to make that K-9 a drug dog


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great! Outbackers becomes a front for drug dealers!








That's all we need. I can see us on 60 Minutes now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

but Doug! think of the money! and everyone will be skinny! and we won't need dentists or items of personal hygiene! or jobs!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Git 'em Vern!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Git 'em Vern!


Very or any of his henchmen (also known as moderators)


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a pic of our latest members, nothing fishy about these guys:


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I notified HootBob and he wanted to know what the concern was. Told him I wasn't the only one concerned, now. BTW, Reverie..........shows you how much I know about making illegal drugs!!!








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sgalady said:


> I notified HootBob and he wanted to know what the concern was. Told him I wasn't the only one concerned, now. BTW, Reverie..........shows you how much I know about making illegal drugs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I notified Vern on all yours concerns

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job everyone, lets keep this a family site.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yup, We *REALLY* need to nip this one in the bud!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Here's a pic of our latest members, nothing fishy about these guys:


I bought my Outback from these guys.

Now you all know why I enjoyed my PDI so much.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have too
















Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yup, We *REALLY* need to nip this one in the bud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why stop at the bud? let's nip em in other places so they'll remember us


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Here's a pic of our latest members, nothing fishy about these guys:


I bought my Outback from these guys.

Now you all know why I enjoyed my PDI so much.








[/quote]

So, just what was that smoke eminating from your Outback?









Dan


----------

